# Paul Jones and Crystal Pistol Resources



## coachellacanuck (Sep 20, 2012)

I am looking for information on this individual, Paul Jones who was involved with Crystal Pistol Resources. However, there appear to be a number of people in the mining industry with the same name. I am a freelance writer researching an article on this company, now called Liberty Bell Resources, and the man appears to figure into the beginning of the entire story. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 20, 2012)

Give me more details please.


----------



## coachellacanuck (Sep 20, 2012)

I am writing an article that may turn into a book, the more I dig the more I find, about Crystal Pistol which is now called Liberty Bell Resources and has operations outside Quartzite, NV. The company faces allegations by the ACC of securities fraud and I am told this whole venture started with someone names Paul Jones, whom they are suing as it turns out, and I want to get his input if possible for the story. I am not sure if he is associated with Rocky Ledge Mining Supply but phone calls and emails to that individual go unanswered. Can you help at all?


----------



## coachellacanuck (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooooh, Palladium. Just searched and found your post about this company and a man by this name. But, is it the same Paul Jones? Hmm. 
Can anyone confirm if this is the same Paul Jones involved with Crystal Pistol/Liberty Bell Resources and how to go about contacting him? He should have an opportunity at least to provide comment.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah i know him. I even have some of his samples and assay reports laying around here somewhere. 
Here's a list of people to start your hunt with.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/75338985/Mine-Ore-and-Gold-Scams-Paul-Jones-McDermitt-NV

Last time i heard he was in league with this guy

http://aaassaylabs.com/aboutus.htm

I have currently been researching another mining scam and all of it centers around this place. Do you know who owns this Business? Do you know he was driven from the real mining industry for fraud? Did you know he was investigated by the BLM as well as the Security and exchange commission and found guilty of Lying and salting assay reports? 


The assay guy Donald Jordan AKA: Don Jordan
http://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/comp18016.htm

http://www.siliconinvestor.com/readmsg.aspx?msgid=19022946

His company http://www.aaassaylabs.com/extraction.htm
If you read the site you will pick up on the scam: 

Due to widely varying complexity of ores and our complete lack of knowledge about any given ore before we begin the research, we do not guarantee any particular yield or percentage of recovery, but work upon our best efforts. 

A deposit of 50% of the overall project cost is required to establish a project booking with the full remainder at the commencement of the project activities. 



Note the company contacts. Donald Jordan. http://www.manta.com/c/mm7dhmz/advanced-analytical
This is the only time you find his name associated with the new company which is a scam. 

Note that on that listing he makes note that his website is http://www.mralabs.com/
Which is a lie and is owned by a company in Adams, MA.

Look on this page. http://www.aaassaylabs.com/reputation.htm


----------



## coachellacanuck (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to check all the links... I had already come across the first. I need to link this guy to Crystal Pistol and Peter Pocklington of Palm Desert, CA. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## coachellacanuck (Sep 23, 2012)

Rumour or fact? Paul Jones has suffered heart attack that may turn out to be fatal?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

coachellacanuck said:


> I am looking for information on this individual, Paul Jones who was involved with Crystal Pistol Resources. However, there appear to be a number of people in the mining industry with the same name. I am a freelance writer researching an article on this company, now called Liberty Bell Resources, and the man appears to figure into the beginning of the entire story. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks!



So you are a freelance writer -- I am an individual with years of experience and knowledge within a small mining town in Nevada and that of the gold mining industry. 

It seems I likely have some understanding of your subject matter and others within the mix. 

If you wish to talk, let me know.


----------



## UGMiner (Jan 4, 2013)

Paul Jones was involved with Crystal Pistol. He was the only one able to somehow miraculously show that there was gold in them thar hills and the people at Crystal Pistol felt that it was much better to go with the good results instead of the bad. as far as I know he is the principal at Rocky Ledge Mining Supply.

Some of the other people involved at Crystal Pistol:

Peter Pocklington
Howard Eaton
Dr. John Guy-Bray
Dr. Joe Balsar
Craig Parkinson

All of these guys have pretty long C.Vs but apparently couldn't figure out that Paul Jones was spiking the solution used to assay the stuff from their property. Craig Parkinson was supposedly independent but surprisingly enough he is now 'part' of a website asking for money for the same property that Crystal Pistol analyzed. The website is 'topgoldmine.com'. Either these guys feel that they have a real winner or they are part of the whole thing. The whole nature of their website makes me think it is the latter.

note that another interesting charge has just been laid against Kenneth Carlton of Nekekim Corporation for a very similar scam. would be interesting to see if some of the same characters are involved.

good luck looking


----------



## Palladium (Jan 5, 2013)

Another good read about scams http://www.scribd.com/doc/66286301/Mine-Scams-Gold-Ore


----------



## LBResources (Jan 31, 2013)

FROM LIBERTY BELL RESOURCES LLC
Further to the above comments and inquiries, Paul Jones is NOT associated with any of the processing, mining or business operations of Liberty Bell, Crystal Pistol Resources or goldnuggetmine.com. The credentials of the other individuals listed speak for themselves. They are men of considerable accomplishment and we do not take kindly to their drive-by smearing in this forum. — Liberty Bell Resources.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 31, 2013)

I do think the man is upset!


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 1, 2013)

LBResources said:


> FROM LIBERTY BELL RESOURCES LLC
> Further to the above comments and inquiries, Paul Jones is NOT associated with any of the processing, mining or business operations of Liberty Bell, Crystal Pistol Resources or goldnuggetmine.com. The credentials of the other individuals listed speak for themselves. They are men of considerable accomplishment and we do not take kindly to their drive-by smearing in this forum. — Liberty Bell Resources.



There is nothing to steal here, noone will fall for your hustle, move along.


----------



## Gold_Scott (Sep 12, 2013)

I heard Paul is very sick. Has any one else heard this?


----------



## coachellacanuck (Oct 26, 2013)

Heard some time ago that he had suffered heart attack? Wasn't able to confirm. Do you have personal knowledge of the man? I am working on a book abouat a particular gold mine scheme that he was involved with.


----------



## RenoMiner (Sep 22, 2014)

According to his wife Paul had a massive stroke back in the Fall 2012 and was hospitalized in Reno. She also told me she was losing/selling the ranch too. Stay away from this family, trust me. No obit on him.


----------

